# Round 2's stupid superhero kit poll?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here it is.........


http://round2models.com/


And here's the choices.....


*Thor*.....ok a new movie Thor kit might be cool (I'd much prefer the Destroyer) but there is a styrene comic version from Toybiz which isn't that hard to find and it's pretty good.


*Spider-man*.....I count at least 5 decent Spiderman kits in styrene...do we really need another one?


*Wolverine*.....I don't like the movie version of Wolverine personally..but there's a half decent styrene comic Wolverine from Toybiz too that's still quite easy to find.


*Iron Man*......I can maybe see the case for a comic version but Moebius already do the movie version.


There's so many other superheroes that haven't been done in styrene.....or at least properly anyway. They seem like lacklustre choices to me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where it is? You only linked to the main page.

EDIT: Never mind, I see it down there in the corner.

I'm going with Thor, but Wolvie is apparently the running winner.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I went with Thor also. Hopefully, if they actually do a kit, Marvel will OK a more dynamic pose then they keep allowing Moebius.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Also went with the God of Thunder...but the question is, are they just asking a question or going to attempt to act on this?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Since the selections are all/only Marvel, and movie properties... I would assume they have a deal in the works, or completed, with Disney/Marvel for doing the kits. Details probably at Toy Fair in Feb.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

From the title of this thread, I thought they were going to come out with a new line of stupid superheroes. You know, Dorkman, Re-Tard, Idiot Boy and his incontinent dog Smelly, etc.

It would've been interesting from a marketing standpoint.....:tongue:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Super Hero Kits*

Definitely Thor (NO BEARD!!!) with a companion kit, Thor facing off with Loki! Or maybe a scene from the first Thor "Journey Into Mystery" issue with Thor kicking as_ on the Stone Men from Saturn!

Phil K


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Gee, SUNGOD, at least Round 2 is making an effort to find out what kits their customers want to have manufactured. No other model company is running a poll like this. Don't you think "stupid" is a little harsh?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Seeing that you can vote for Ironman I wonder if Mobius is loosing the license for that?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I voted for Thor as well, I just like his character better and the way he looks better than Wolverine. The others don't turn me on at all and I likely wouldn't buy a kit of them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Seeing that you can vote for Ironman I wonder if Mobius is loosing the license for that?


I've wondered if the companies can or do license to multiple toy vendors? It would certainly appear that way. No problem as I see it from the licensor but maybe something the licensees don't like too much.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The fact that one company may have made a kit of something in the past or even currently does not keep another company from making a newer and or better or different kit of the same subject. For example, Revell Germany is issuing an all new Messerschmitt 109G in 1/32 scale this year...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A lot of licenses are specific to a particular market or type of produc. There were multiple Iron Man licenses given, but one company could only produce the cold cast colectable figures, another only the action figure and Moebius had the styrene model kit. I think this sort of thing is more for iconic subjects someone has spend a lot of time creating and promoting- things like World War 2 vehicles are different.
I am glad Round 2 is asking opinions of builders to decide which subject to do- that and the fact they are going to release new kits instead of repops is encouraging.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Maybe Moebius has the movie rights and Round 2 the comics? That would make some kind of sense.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

All in 1/8th scale,I hope.This is as important as the kit itself.Don't forget to mention that to AMT.Both Thor and Iron Man from the 1960's comic books.Too bad Moebius did The Green Lantern in a smaller scale.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Gee, SUNGOD, at least Round 2 is making an effort to find out what kits their customers want to have manufactured. No other model company is running a poll like this. Don't you think "stupid" is a little harsh?





I don't think it is harsh no. It's nice to see a model company running a poll of course.....but at least give us some more choices. 

I take it these are for styrene kits and as I said....do we really need another Spiderman kit? There's the Moebius one, the 2 Toybiz kits, the old Aurora one and the MPC kit which is supposed to be reissued soon.

What about the Fantastic 4? Mr Stretch, The Thing (The Toybiz kit would be ok except for the silly looking face), human torch etc.

Sandman, X Men Cyclops, a Jack Kirby style Hulk, Man Thing.......the list goes on. 

I'm the first to admit that some of those would be my choices but even if they weren't...I still think the list is too short and there's already decent styrene kits of at least some of them out there.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SG,

I know that the folks at Round 2 keep an eye on these forums, so a wish list wouldn't be necessary; the subjects listed in the poll might represent only the characters they *can* make models of, for whatever the reasons. As has been mentioned in some of the posts above, there may be many factors we don't know about that decided the subjects listed in the poll. Personally I'm saddened by the lack of any DC superheroes, but I don't consider their absence stupid.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Gee, SUNGOD, at least Round 2 is making an effort to find out what kits their customers want to have manufactured. No other model company is running a poll like this. Don't you think "stupid" is a little harsh?


My thoughts exactly, there is nothing stupid about trying to find out what the modeler wants. 
Stupid would be producing a kit that nobody wants and does not sell because they did not use every available resource to find out what the consumer wants.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

In a news blurb from one of the Chicago area IPMS chapters...

_Round 2, LLC, based in South Bend IN, has announced today that they have acquired all rights to industry leading model kit brands AMT, MPC and Polar Lights from TOMY International, Inc. (formerly RC2 Corporation). They have acquired the brands from TOMY International after manufacturing branded model kits under a licensing agreement since 2008. Round 2 has been working with TOMY as a licensee the last three years but now owns the tooling and artwork._

Could get interesting, or not.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The fact that one company may have made a kit of something in the past or even currently does not keep another company from making a newer and or better or different kit of the same subject. For example, Revell Germany is issuing an all new Messerschmitt 109G in 1/32 scale this year...


Does Marvel Comics control licensing for 65 year old airplanes?

Do models of 65 year old airplanes require licensing?

Is the Bf-109G a current money-making product in several entertainment industries?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> Personally I'm saddened by the lack of any DC superheroes...


Moebius said a while back that they have the license for kits based on DC's comic characters. Hence the reason we got the classic comic-styled Green Lantern kit. 

They also have a license for _The Dark Knight_, which is separate from the comics license.

I believe Moebius also said they have access to the Marvel Studios movie characters (Thor, Captain America, Iron Man, Hulk, Avengers), but that's only for the movie versions. The comic versions would be a separate license.

So, it's possible for Moebius to continue to produce Iron Man movie kits while Round 2 produces an Iron Man comic kit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, derric. That helped a little...  *snif*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I voted for Thor, as well. Loved the movie. But it really does look like Wolverine will win this poll. 

Hope Moebius comes out with a Thor movie version. 

Sean


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Voted for Thor too. I'll pass on the Wolverine kit, if they do it. What I'd really like to see are a new 1/8 Hulk, Batman and Superman kits.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I voted Thor as well.
I keep thinking of the fun I had building the Toy-Biz kit.
A lot of people were down on those - I thought (even though they were gap-happy) they were great with the best poses you'll see


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Does Marvel Comics control licensing for 65 year old airplanes?
> 
> Do models of 65 year old airplanes require licensing?
> 
> Is the Bf-109G a current money-making product in several entertainment industries?


Actually companies like Diamler Benz or Junkers that made aircraft engines may require licensing. Boeing, Lockheed, etc. all do in the US. Messerschmitt is still a company although I think they are now merged with Blohm and Voss and Blokow. Dragon changed the lettering on their Tiger Tank tires because of Continental, the tire maker. The kit now says continentaU and you have to trim half of the U off to make an L. If you ever find a Classic Airframes Grumman Duck you will notice the name Grumman is blacked out on the box aparently due to a CAD letter or something from Grumman.

My point is that just because Polar Lights and Moebius and Toybiz made Spiderman kits doesn't mean that another comapany would not do Spiderman. Several companies already make a Messerschmitt 109G yet that has not deterred Revell from doing probably a fifth kit of the same subject.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jimmy B said:


> I voted Thor as well.
> I keep thinking of the fun I had building the Toy-Biz kit.
> A lot of people were down on those - I thought (even though they were gap-happy) they were great with the best poses you'll see


I had looked at a Toy-biz 'Storm' on evilBay, and my initial gut reaction was that it was a Hong Kong or Thai recast, and was probably a real POS. Maybe not?


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> I had looked at a Toy-biz 'Storm' on evilBay, and my initial gut reaction was that it was a Hong Kong or Thai recast, and was probably a real POS. Maybe not?


All the toybiz stuff is not overly detailed, but is a good basis to work from. Many of the seams are huge gaps due to wanting to make a snap fit kit. I think only the Ghostrider kit was the only "glue" as classified by toybiz all the others were snap kits.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

getter weevil said:


> I think only the Ghostrider kit was the only "glue" as classified by toybiz all the others were snap kits.


Not true. ToyBix had 3 skill levels for their kits. Skill level 1 kits were snap. Skill levels 2 and 3 were glue kits. Some characters were offered only as snap, while others were offered only as glue. However, some characters were available as both snap and glue editions. I definitely remember seeing The Beast and Rhino done as both snap and glue. You could tell by looking at the tops of the boxes which was which. Skill level 1 was bronze, skill level 2 was silver, and skill level 3 was gold.

Anyway, despite challenges with assembly and the soft detail, I still enjoy the ToyBiz kits quite a bit.

As for this poll, I would welcome new Marvel Comics kits from Round 2 and I would support the line regardless of which character(s) they produce. However, I would STRONGLY prefer to see Moebius do a line of Marvel Comics kits. Those guys are kicking butt, while Round 2 has been disappointing and frustrating me lately. I would love to see them redeem themselves with some great *new* kits.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys- I just happened to have a minute to check out what's happening on the forums. (so few chances to do that any more. busy, busy, busy) I'm not here to respond to the OP attitude but to give a bit of explanation of where we are coming from with our polls.

We have the license to do kits based on Marvel comics. We pretty much have free rein of the silver and bronze age versions of the characters which is good because those are the versions most of us grew up with.

I'm pushing to get a new kit done that would fit in along with our existing Polar Lights kits. (I know what character _I_ would like to do.) When I brought up the idea, I threw out a few characters but the response I got was "why do that? Wouldn't you do another Spider-Man?" I know as well as you guys do how many Spidey kits are out there. Heck, we already brought one out and we'll be bringing another one back soon. Polls like this give me a little ammunition to go back with.

The poll on our home page is limited space-wise. the length of the question itself limits the number of answers we can offer. We can ask long winded yes or no questions or real short ones with 4-5 possible answers. The template we have just doesn't allow for 25 possibilities. Besides, there is such a thing as too many possibilities when we really want to focus on a handful of real contenders.

But that's what boards like these are for. Throw out whatever character you want. If we see one rising to the top that we didn't offer, that still helps. Nothing is set in stone. If we get feedback that another character is the right choice, we could ditch all of the choices we put out to begin with. Polls like that one really are there just to try and judge interest on whatever subject we focus on in a given month. The polls are usually about topics on our mind at the time they are posted (and usually thrown together in a hurry). The input we gather might not impact our product line for months or years. If it gets you talking about topics we want to know more about, mission accomplished.
-PS


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> Hi guys- I just happened to have a minute to check out what's happening on the forums. (so few chances to do that any more. busy, busy, busy) I'm not here to respond to the OP attitude but to give a bit of explanation of where we are coming from with our polls.
> 
> We have the license to do kits based on Marvel comics. We pretty much have free rein of the silver and bronze age versions of the characters which is good because those are the versions most of us grew up with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying the reasons for the polls Jamie. I for one really appreciate it that Round 2 cares enough aboit our opinion and is willing to participate on these boards. 

Bronze Age Ironman...man

Regards,
MattL


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PhantomStranger said:


> We have the license to do kits based on Marvel comics.


Well, well, well. Color me (pleasantly) surprised. Some news from Round 2 that I can actually get excited about! Sorry to give you a hard time, Jaime. I'm just totally burnt out on repops and 1/350 Enterprises. But Marvel Comics figure kits? Count me in!

It's obvious looking at the current results of your poll that Wolverine is the overwhelming winner. Personally, I find Wolverine to be overexposed these days, but at least he hasn't been overdone in styrene (like Spidey). So, if the kit's cool, I'll bite. I'd much rather have Thor or Iron Man. I actually voted for Iron Man and this is the classic armor I had in mind:










My only real request with these kits is simply this: make them look like cool new kits. In other words, I'm not terribly interested in a line of Marvel kits designed to look like they were created by Aurora in the 60s. Hire talented sculptors and push the limits of styrene. I prefer new interpretations of classic characters in their classic outfits, *not* retro-styled kits designed to mimic a bygone era.

But that's just my humble preference. What does everyone else think?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for joining in phantom. Believe me I'm not attacking R2 for giving us a poll (not in the slightest and I think it's a good thing)....just the limited choice......but you've explained that now anyway.

I think it's great that there might be more Marvel subjects coming from R2 and I'd personally like to see some Bronze age stuff (with a bit of silver thrown in)......even the slightly lesser known characters like Man Thing.

I'd still like to see another poll with different characters to those if that's possible though.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

One thing Round 2 should consider as well is that a character released many times already, as a model, will also be less desirable due to *display potential*. Modelers that have displays with Spidey, Iron Man and Hulk etc., will probably be less inclined to rush out and buy/build another kit of one of those characters. How many Spideys or Iron Mans can we fit into our display area after-all? :freak:

I would be more likely to build a Thor or Wolverine kit to add to my shelf rather than another Iron Man.

Hope Round 2/Polar Lights does the figure as AURORA would have... simple, iconic yet dynamic. :thumbsup:

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's great to see R2 bringing back the MPC Spidey and Hulk......but one other thing I think they should do at the very least is a new head sculpt for the old Aurora Hulk as the current one is pretty awful.

Ideally I'd like to see an all new Hulk kit but it would be nice to see a Jack Kirby style head for the old Aurora kit....and I think the right arm and hand should be redone too as it also looks bad.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Red Skull and Doc Ock. Why should the heroes get all the styrene?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> It's obvious looking at the current results of your poll that Wolverine is the overwhelming winner. Personally, I find Wolverine to be overexposed these days, but at least he hasn't been overdone in styrene (like Spidey). So, if the kit's cool, I'll bite. I'd much rather have Thor or Iron Man. I actually voted for Iron Man and this is the classic armor I had in mind:
> 
> My only real request with these kits is simply this: make them look like cool new kits. In other words, I'm not terribly interested in a line of Marvel kits designed to look like they were created by Aurora in the 60s. Hire talented sculptors and push the limits of styrene. I prefer new interpretations of classic characters in their classic outfits, *not* retro-styled kits designed to mimic a bygone era.
> 
> But that's just my humble preference. What does everyone else think?


I agree with this assessment! 
The classic Iron Man armor was always my favorite.

Also, whatever characters you choose to create - please give us _exciting action poses!_ I know Moebius' Iron Man pose was chosen by Marvel, but it was just awful. Who wants a super hero just standing there?

Other heroes I'd like to model: *
The Wasp*, in that awesome black and yellow catsuit she wore at the end. 
*Yellowjacket*, to go with her.
*Storm*, in her classic Byrne-era costume with giant flowing cape.
*Rogue.
Phoenix/Dark Phoenix.*

Heck, why not a small-scale line that includes each of the classic Avengers, and each of the Byrne-era X-Men? 

*Avengers:*
Captain America
Goliath/Giant Man/Ant Man
The Wasp
Iron Man
Thor
The Vision
Scarlet Witch
Quicksilver
Hawkeye

*X-Men:*
Cyclops
Phoenix
Beast
Angel
Storm
Wolverine
Banshee
Rogue
Professor X


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Bob Layton era Iron Man... I'm a big fan.  
Our PL Hulk kit? Yeah, it needs some TLC whenever we get to bring it back.

When I go to Wonderfest, I marvel (pun intended) at all of the cool superhero sculpts I see in all of the garage kits. I think a balance can be found between a cool pose with plenty of detail, have it be a relatively simple (less $ to tool) kit that allows for as much modification and personalization as I know you guys expect. Any new Marvel kit would need to look decent next to our existing Polar Lights kits but also be up to today's standards. 

My biggest hurdle on this subject is that I'm a huge comic book fan and collector. I have an affinity for all (okay, maybe _most_ would be a better word) of the classic Marvel characters. I could put a list together a mile long of characters to do. I usually need to give stronger consideration to the characters with the greatest amount of public awareness. That helps us as a company get product placed more widely. If a movie comes out and Toys R Us wants to do a special program for it, we have a shot of getting a model kit into TRU just as a example. Ya dig? But this _is_ a bit of a specialized market and we pay attention to what you, the modeling public, want. So feel free to run your own polls here or elsewhere. If you do, send me a PM after a month or so to point out the results.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

John P said:


> Heck, why not a small-scale line that includes each of the classic Avengers, and each of the Byrne-era X-Men?


Drool...

Smaller scale is an idea to get more characters like a full group done. What size would be acceptable? I had been considering the idea of doing a series of busts. I see a lot of garage kits and statues like that. Would that be something worth exploring? Do two half figures equal one full figure?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Personally, I'm noit a fan of busts or small kits. Just as you want new kits to look like they fit in your line, my figure kits at home are Aurora-sized, and come complete with limbs. But that's just my opinion.

I also hope that the trend to continue doing kits in the Aurora style continues. That's what I grew up with, along with the classic Marvel comic characters.

Just two cents.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't these guys been done enough? How about some superheros that have essentially never been done, like Hawkman, Daredevil, FF, Metamorpho, Flash, Scarlet Witch, Vision, etc.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> Do two half figures equal one full figure?


I think so. A group of Avengers taking on a meanie like Galactus would be cool. Ditto the X-Men posed with their X-Plane. And of course, the Marvel characters never overlook a chance to have at one another - the Sub-Mariner and the Incredible Hulk have fought just about everybody at one time or another, right?

As for busts, I would say that the reissues of the Haunted Glo-Heads show that injection-molded models like these can be done successfully. How about a few more in that line for starters, like a Frankenstein or maybe even an Alien ()? Maybe the rights to do some Garage Kit busts that are of production could be acquired - if they could be had inexpensively - and the busts broken down for production as styrene kits. And if that was possible then maybe the same could be done with vinyl figures like Billiken's, which haven't been produced for years.

Something to mull over this weekend? Have a great one!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Although the first Superhero kits that come to mind to be produced should be the most popular ones,some modelers are correct in pointing out that these figures have been done many times already.Although we would like to see a final best kit renditions of these Superheroes,other second less well known figures such as Hawkman,Dr. Fate, The Spectre,etc. would be quite spectacular.And lets not forget about Spiderman's Super Villains which are as colorful,if not more,than Spiderman himself.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PhantomStranger said:


> Bob Layton era Iron Man... I'm a big fan.


:thumbsup:



PhantomStranger said:


> I think a balance can be found between a cool pose with plenty of detail, have it be a relatively simple (less $ to tool) kit that allows for as much modification and personalization as I know you guys expect.


Moebius caught a lot of criticism for their first Iron Man kit because of the pose, but I think the problem isn't that it's a standing pose, but that it's a _boring_ standing pose. I think it's entirely possible to do a cool standing pose. Look at Randy Bowen's Marvel statues, for example. Many of them are standing poses, but they are dynamic and powerful. Here are some examples of standing poses done right:
























But of course, putting a bit of action in the pose usually makes for a more exciting finished piece to place on the shelf. 

Actually, come to think of it, why don't you just go ahead and hire Randy to do your prototype sculpt? 



PhantomStranger said:


> Smaller scale is an idea to get more characters like a full group done. What size would be acceptable?


I think it's safe to say that most of us prefer the 1/8th scale that Aurora made popular. It's a good size without being too big. However, I'm quite fond of the 1/12th scale also. The ToyBiz kits get a lot of criticism for a number of things, including their size (too small), but I dig them. One of the advantages of doing the smaller scale is that each of the ToyBiz kits depict a scene. Kind of a mini diorama. Moebius' Green Lantern kit also turned out quite nicely at 1/12th scale. If a smaller scale means more kits, then I'm all for it!



PhantomStranger said:


> I had been considering the idea of doing a series of busts. I see a lot of garage kits and statues like that. Would that be something worth exploring? Do two half figures equal one full figure?


A series of Marvel bust kits in styrene? That could be a lot of fun! However, I would *strongly* prefer they be _in addition to_ the full figure kits, and not _instead of_ the full figure kits.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Byrne-era X-Men


You just blew my geek mind!!! That would be pure awesomeness!

If I may be so bold, I would like to add Byrne's Fantastic Four, Frank Miller's Daredevil and Walt Simonson's Thor.

So, Jaime, I think the solution is obvious. John Byrne + Wolverine = AWESOME!










DO IT!!!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

bqeman said:


> How about some superheros that have essentially never been done, like Hawkman, Daredevil, FF, Metamorpho, Flash, Scarlet Witch, Vision, etc.





xsavoie said:


> Although we would like to see a final best kit renditions of these Superheroes,other second less well known figures such as Hawkman,Dr. Fate, The Spectre,etc. would be quite spectacular.


Unfortunately, Hawkman, Metamorpho, Flash, Dr. Fate and The Spectre are all DC Comics characters. You guys will need to take these requests over to Moebius.

However, Daredevil, FF, Scarlet Witch and Vision are all fine choices!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PhantomStranger said:


> Bob Layton era Iron Man... I'm a big fan.
> Our PL Hulk kit? Yeah, it needs some TLC whenever we get to bring it back.
> 
> When I go to Wonderfest, I marvel (pun intended) at all of the cool superhero sculpts I see in all of the garage kits. I think a balance can be found between a cool pose with plenty of detail, have it be a relatively simple (less $ to tool) kit that allows for as much modification and personalization as I know you guys expect. Any new Marvel kit would need to look decent next to our existing Polar Lights kits but also be up to today's standards.
> ...





Great to hear that the PL Hulk might get some TLC when it's brought back. It's also great to hear that maybe smaller scale figures might be considered too, and it's something I've thought about for a while.

I'd like to see all new kits of the Fantastic 4 plus enemies like the Mole Man Same with Spidermans enemies like Sandman (morphing into a sand type figure).

Smaller scale could be a good idea as you could get the whole good guys team in one box and some villains in another.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Plus there could be kit sets of the lesser known characters like Man Thing, Sub Mariner etc done in a smaller scale. 

I don't know about anyone else but if I saw a set of 4 styrene figure kits and I was only interested in one of the superheroes......I'd buy the set anyway just to get the one I wanted.

So smaller scale as well as the larger kits could be an excellent idea to get more superheroes done in styrene.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I'm glad Round 2 is looking at the 60s-70s comic versions of these characters that most of us grew up with.

I agree with the sentiment of not repeating characters that have already been done often in styrene or resin. I have 1/8 scale resin kits of Wolverine and Iron Man (the same pose and armor from the comic cover which was posted earlier). I'm not as keen to build those characters again, which is why I voted for Thor in the poll.

I know that final decisions are made by the licensees, but I'd prefer not to see busts or simple standing poses (the statue market has those covered already). I would like dynamic poses with Aurora inspired bases in 1/8 scale for the major stand-alone characters (Thor, Daredevil, Dr. Strange, Silver Surfer), and maybe 1/10-1/12 scale (or whatever Toy Biz used) for superhero team members like the Avengers or X-Men.

These scales would allow the models to fit in with PL and Toy Biz ones we've already built and put on our shelves.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

These poses are too static.More action oriented would be great.It seems that 1/8th scale would be the perfect scale for these figures.Not too big,not too small.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> Drool...
> 
> Smaller scale is an idea to get more characters like a full group done. What size would be acceptable? I had been considering the idea of doing a series of busts. I see a lot of garage kits and statues like that. Would that be something worth exploring? Do two half figures equal one full figure?


I'm thinking 1/8 because I'm greedy , but for a group collection like that maybe 1/12 would be best. That's about the size the ToyBiz kits were. Maybe released individually, _and _as a deluxe limited boxed set? I would think the poses should all look good together, like the team as all attacking the same poor supervillian together. Maybe the last figure released in the Avengers line could be Ultron as the target of their attack, and the last in the X-line, Magneto. Or a 24" tall Sentinal :lol:.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The FF and Daredevil! Why didn't I think of that? Excellent.
Sue Storm could be molded on clear, allowing the builder to choose which parts of her to make invisible! Not sure how you'd do Johnny's flame, though - one flaming arm molded in clear orange?

I also agree that I prefer full figures. I've never bought a bust, never will.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> It's great to see R2 bringing back the MPC Spidey and Hulk.


WHERE was that mentioned?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Matthew Green said:


> WHERE was that mentioned?




It was at one of the large festivals late last year. They announced Spidey a while back and they had the MPC Hulk box on display. Possibly Wonderfest???


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The reissues of the MPC Hulk and Spider-man model kits were announced at last October's iHobby Expo.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Kit said:


> Personally, I'm noit a fan of busts or small kits. Just as you want new kits to look like they fit in your line, my figure kits at home are Aurora-sized, and come complete with limbs. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I also hope that the trend to continue doing kits in the Aurora style continues. That's what I grew up with, along with the classic Marvel comic characters.
> 
> Just two cents.


 MY take on it is this:

Decide on what scale would be most appealing, and what character to do it with. 

What styling would builders prefer? I would like to build Rogue, or Thor too! 

I'm not sure if anyone has done this in the past, but I'd like to see a 1/6 scale Mysterio from the spiderman cartoon series. 

12' inch models of characters, or real people are the only ones that I build now - they can be detailed more easily. I don't do a lot of busts, or character kits, but the aforementioned are definately on my kit list for the future. I wish someone would do a medieval knight kit of a more gothic appearance thant the Aurora models. Something with more detail on the armour pieces, and a mace, and chain weapon - not just the typical sword, and shield. Just my two cents. 

~ Chris​


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Here it is.........
> 
> 
> http://round2models.com/
> ...


I did not like that Thor one bit.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> ...I think it's great that there might be more Marvel subjects coming from R2 and I'd personally like to see some Bronze age stuff (with a bit of silver thrown in)......even the slightly lesser known characters like Man Thing.












I've been championing The Man-Thing as a kit for a long time. 
I for one love monster kits and this guy sure is one heck of a monster.
Who wouldn't buy this? Even if you've never heard of him before, Man-Thing is just plain COOL!   

~RK~


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I've been championing The Man-Thing as a kit for a long time.
> I for one love monster kits and this guy sure is one heck of a monster.
> Who wouldn't buy this? Even if you've never heard of him before, Man-Thing is just plain COOL!
> 
> ~RK~



He is cool. A Man Thing kit might have Marvel *and* horror/monster kit appeal. So both Marvel freaks and people who like kits such as the Creature from the Black Lagoon etc might buy him.

A swamp diorama base would finish it off nicely.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with Roy and Sungod...I can only recall seeing one Man-Thing kit in resin quite a few years ago, and I'd totally be down with a styrene kit of Manny!


----------

